# Yambeka vs. entry level name brands



## Nitram4891 (Jan 28, 2010)

Would you go with Yambeka or used "entry" level name brand speakers. Example would be this package I found used: polk R300 fronts, polk Monitor 30 rears, polk CS1 center, and polk psw10)? Any input is welcome!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would probably go with Polk's in this example. What is your max budget and do you have any existing Speakers?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think the over all sound quality of the Yambeka's would be better than the Polks.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 28, 2010)

Well the reason I ask is I was ready to pull the trigger on the yambekas and then saw some polks on craigslist (the ones above) and after some bargaining I am down to $225 for those 6 speakers. Max budget is $400 but I don't have to have a sub right away and I don't have any existing speakers. I figured I could upgrade the fronts and move the r300 to rears, the monitor 30s to sides, and get a better sub later as I go to 7.1.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The ploks r300's are fairly short towers (only 33"high) Where the Yambekas are 42" high making the tweeter higher off the ground and more directly in line with your ears. The reviews on the Yambekas are very good and seem to indicate that they are what I would call a "good bang for buck" The R300 is their entry level tower and although not a bad speaker for the money (you can find them new for under $80) Im just not sure if they would preform as well as the Yambekas and that way your certain to get speakers that are matched all the way around. The Polks are a mixed bag of models.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have never personally auditioned Yambeka Speakers. I do know they offer stellar value. Given this, it is difficult to have a strong opinion. I have listened to some Polk Audio Speakers. While nothing groundbreaking, they seem like solid speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the input! I am going to go listen to the polks and see what I think. I did see that the polk R300 are short and on top of that the tweeter is mounted below the mid so I guess those would need to be put on a short stand to get that tweeter at a more normal height.


----------

